# Game #6: Los Angeles Lakers (5-0) @ Dallas Mavericks (2-4) [11/11/2008]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Go Lakers!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Game #6: Los Angeles Lakers (5-0) @ Dallas Mavericks (4-2) [11/11/2008]*

Ugh...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #6: Los Angeles Lakers (5-0) @ Dallas Mavericks (4-2) [11/11/2008]*



croco said:


> Ugh...


please explain


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Game #6: Los Angeles Lakers (5-0) @ Dallas Mavericks (4-2) [11/11/2008]*



Cris said:


> please explain


Lakers = Cris / Mavs = Basel

or was it the opposite :thinking2:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game #6: Los Angeles Lakers (5-0) @ Dallas Mavericks (4-2) [11/11/2008]*

He thinks Dallas is going to get annihilated. 

We better beat the Mavs. They just lost to the Clippers.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Game #6: Los Angeles Lakers (5-0) @ Dallas Mavericks (4-2) [11/11/2008]*



Basel57 said:


> He thinks Dallas is going to get annihilated.
> 
> We better beat the Mavs. They just lost to the Clippers.


Which would make the win even sweeter :evil:

Seriously though, it would take a major turnaround until tomorrow to make it happen. One team looks unbeatable right now whereas the other one has already to deal with a ton of problems.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #6: Los Angeles Lakers (5-0) @ Dallas Mavericks (4-2) [11/11/2008]*

I just wanted to "hear" it out of his own "mouth." 

And no basel is not the mavs, he isn't that good.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Game #6: Los Angeles Lakers (5-0) @ Dallas Mavericks (4-2) [11/11/2008]*

Kobe owns the mavs


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Game #6: Los Angeles Lakers (5-0) @ Dallas Mavericks (4-2) [11/11/2008]*

If it's any consolation croco, at least Gerald Green has been playing very well so far. He might be on his way to resurrecting his career.

Also, we must not give Kidd any open space even when he doesn't have the ball. His decision making isn't as critical with the half-court offense that Carlisle employs when he slows down the tempo. That said, he's really worked on his jumper, and is a deadly spot up 3-pt shooter. He's playing well and he's someone we need to keep an eye on. We know what to expect from Dirk. The team need to get Dampier and Diop into foul trouble early. I am a huge fan of Brandon Bass, but he is not big enough to bang with Bynum and Gasol on defense. He'll stretch the floor on offense, but if we can increased his minutes, the strength advantage will slowly come into effect for the Laker's bigs. I'm OK with him going off on us as long as it means a W.

The Lakers caught a break with Josh Howard being out, let's hope they take advantage of it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game #6: Los Angeles Lakers (5-0) @ Dallas Mavericks (4-2) [11/11/2008]*

we should win this game handily. Gerald Green I think is finally becoming a quality player but they just don't have enough.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Game #6: Los Angeles Lakers (5-0) @ Dallas Mavericks (4-2) [11/11/2008]*

My favorite team LA vs. my second fav Mavs. I hope we destroy them by 20, we got to keep that point differential.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Game #6: Los Angeles Lakers (5-0) @ Dallas Mavericks (4-2) [11/11/2008]*

OP, you got the mavs record backwards.. they are 2-4.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #6: Los Angeles Lakers (5-0) @ Dallas Mavericks (4-2) [11/11/2008]*

oopsidaisy. 

thanks.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game #6: Los Angeles Lakers (5-0) @ Dallas Mavericks (4-2) [11/11/2008]*

took you long enough to fix it


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game #6: Los Angeles Lakers (5-0) @ Dallas Mavericks (4-2) [11/11/2008]*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> took you long enough to fix it


It's probably the avatar messin' up his head! 

Lakers by 15.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a friend that's a Kidd fanatic. A loss tonight would be bad for me.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I expect us to hang around in the first 2 quarters and then stick our heads up our *** in the 2nd half. 

Lakers by 17.

I'm sad.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #6: Los Angeles Lakers (5-0) @ Dallas Mavericks (4-2) [11/11/2008]*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> took you long enough to fix it


some of us have lives outside of Arkansas.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I expect us to hang around in the first 2 quarters and then stick our heads up our *** in the 2nd half.
> 
> Lakers by 17.
> 
> I'm sad.


:lol:

That is the best avatar I've ever seen.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> :lol:
> 
> That is the best avatar I've ever seen.


I suppose the sad thing is that it's been there since this spring and I have a feeling I won't need to change it for a while.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow... Nice block Drew. To bad Fisher has bad hands.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I sense a chucking session coming soon from Fish.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Gasol with the SICK shot over Dirk.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Laker's playing sloppy defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, two no calls.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Drew looks pissed.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

is anybody here going to say it, Drew looks bad on offense - and made a bad no-call ruin his day.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

nice/


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Fisher turned his ankle a bit there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> is anybody here going to say it, Drew looks bad on offense - and made a bad no-call ruin his day.


Bymum's 1-4, Kobe's 2-4.. Not much of a difference.

Bynum has a legit reason to complain, he was fouled twice when shooting that were not called.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

wtf is going on lol


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ariza with the nice drive.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe with a nice play. Highlight.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol I can live with the Mavs taking long shots all game. They'll cool off.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF was that shot by Kobe? lol.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Boy, they start to cut the lead, then some sloppy play and some 3's build the Mav lead back up. Kidd seems to get one of those 3/4 court assists at least once a game.

The Lakers need to find the same hunger on defense we've seen before tonight. They need to close down on the open shooter.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Gotta love the bench mob slowly chipping away.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jordan just got embarrassed by Kidd. Want to show off in front of Kidd, he's still good enough to pick your pocket.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I like how Kobe can rest a chunk of the quarter and when he's back in the bench mobb has kept it close. Unlike before Kwame, Smush, Luke, Cook, enough said.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice pass by Kobe tp Bynum.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

nice, Bynum staying active.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Fish sucks so badly sometimes, it kills me. And that's coming from a fan of Fish.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Down 3 after the Kobe made jumper. Turnover, our ball.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

The Mavs announcers (via NBATV) have been talking about backdoor cuts for 5 min...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice shot lol


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Fish sucks so badly sometimes, it kills me. And that's coming from a fan of Fish.


true. i cringe everytime he's on a fast break because i know he going to take a stupid shot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol.. We take Bynum out for Vlade.. And they score two times in a row in the paint, with a free throw coming.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Kidd dipped into the fountain of youth on that circus shot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice work Gasol.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

what a stupid foul.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, that was the Laker's worst defensive half of the season so far...

So being down 6 isn't the end of the world.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Well, that was the Laker's worst defensive half of the season so far...
> 
> So being down 6 isn't the end of the world.


Agreed. For a minute or two with the starters + Ariza the intensity was back, but then it went away again. And it only got worse when Bynum went back out.

It's good Dallas is taking jumpers, but they shouldn't be open ones.

And :lol: at the NBATV halftime crew. Ahmad Rashad said "Come back for some scintillating conversation" then Gary Payton goes "Sssss-imulate!." :laugh: It's funny because he doesn't know English.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

the sad thing is that this will probably be the best the Mavs will play this season. The lakers will bring that out of most teams so they need to be prepared everynight


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

god I hate fisher so much


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Absolutely miserable start to the second half.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> god I hate fisher so much


Im starting to feel you on this one.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm not sure who I hate more right now.. Fish or Vlade...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

This is going to turn out into a game that Kobe is going to have to win for us.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is some of the ugliest basketball I've ever seen.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

What happened to the Vlad we saw the 1st 5 games?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

A Luke sighting. Kenneth's second favorite player.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh god, we are playing terrible defense and we bring our worst defender, Luke Walton.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

walton? weres ariza?!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

S2theONIC said:


> What happened to the Vlad we saw the 1st 5 games?


he got into his SICK rocketship and blasted off.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Luke sighting....what is Phil thinking?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kaas said:


> Luke sighting....what is Phil thinking?


Yeah.. Don't bring in our best outside defender... Who also happens to be killing the Mav's on the offensive end to... Instead let's bring in Walton..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kaas said:


> Luke sighting....what is Phil thinking?


 luke comes in and then gets blown by on the first play......nice phil.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Luke sucks.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Dampier is mauling us on the boards...:dead:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

We suck so much *** when Bynum isn't in the paint to defend. Gasol is so soft, he can't defend for **** in the paint.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

god, take luke out please


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

omg what a ***** foul


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow, he missed both.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

:laugh: Page 5 of this thread is dedicated to Luke bashing.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

We need Ariza in the game, **** Luke.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Green torched Bryant.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

rick carlisle really wants this game.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kaas said:


> :laugh: Page 5 of this thread is dedicated to Luke bashing.


I think it's sad that he can be bashed on every possession that he is in the game.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Gerald Green outrebounded Odom...Right now Dallas just wants this more and it's frustrating.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

they need to run a farmar-bynum pick and roll


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good hustle by Trevor.. At least he can defend tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

La Machine


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lamar and Drew are hustling out there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Can we just leave our bench out there?


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Great run to end the quarter, let's hope it's a momentum swing.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kaas said:


> Great run to end the quarter, let's hope it's a momentum swing.


I think we should leave that line up out there.. They are hustling, and want it more. But that wont happen.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

trevor and farmer to the rescue


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Green is sick.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The machine!


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Green is sick.


Sick posterization of Odom, but the Lakers now have a chance to take the lead. And Ariza makes a huge play! Love the hustle!

And for those interested in how the other undefeated team is faring, they're up 85-81 on the Bulls, with Chicago making a run to get back into the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Phil you better leave that line up out there.. They deserve it for playing defense.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

wow (green) then wow (Ariza)


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good foul Bynum. That loser is going to miss at least one.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

SICK putback by Kobe!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, nice shot by Pau.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Houseloves tearing up the Lakers.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I ****ing hate when Stu Lantz says "Mr. Momentum"


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Wow, nice shot by Pau.


He's been good on his jumper this year, I think that was his first one of the game. He should've had more touches earlier.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Kobe taking over. Could we see his first 30 point game of the season tonight?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe is SICK!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I wish we had Joe Johnson, he's Kobes equal but he shoots a higher percentage.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

What a terrible possession.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Trevor!


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I hope Phil lets Ariza finish the game.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

kobe is amazing


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ariza with a monster block after the foul call.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm so glad Fishers back out there.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom and fish over Farmar and Bynum. I don't like that.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Good to see Bynum back in the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe is going to ensure that the Mav's have chance.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

That was some well executed defense by Dallas.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Use some clock please


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Really lucky on that Dirk airball.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Seriously, Fisher needs to be yanked. Farmar should be in there right now.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Ariza!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If we didn't have Ariza right now, we would be getting destroyed.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Ariza is ****ing insane.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

nice block


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow fisher sucks big ones...

thank god gasol is there.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Instead of campaigning the past few months, Fisher should have stayed at home and worked on his jumpshot. Thank god we have Kobe and Ariza.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Huge play by Pau! Off reb after the terrible Fisher jumper, And-1 that takes Dirk out of the game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

gasol cleaned up fisher's garbage. I'm ashamed i supported him last year.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

By the way, Atlanta remains undefeated winning 113-108 in Chicago.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

ariza was everywhere tonight


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Player of the game is Ariza.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Player of the game is Ariza.


it's not even close....ariza all the way


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Trevor ****ing Ariza! This team has so many weapons that can come through on any given night. Not the ideal win, but yet another team held under 100.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

what a game we looked dead in the water till the subs ignited us, Farmar, Sasha, and Ariza were just electric for a burst there throw Odom in that 3rd quarter as well. 

Ariza though oh my he is something else its like 2 Ariza's out there, he basically took Green outta the game and then wreaked havoc wuth the mavs defense with his activity. 

We lose this game at any point the last 3 years but we have so many options that we can get anyone going and overwhelm teams. 

This looked like a stone cold loss and then it happened.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

And for some reason Kobe, Fisher and Drew looked sluggish tonight. 

Hope they can get it cranked back up tomorrow.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

good win, grinded out another victory with terrible game play. Ariza for potg


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> And for some reason Kobe, Fisher and Drew looked sluggish tonight.
> 
> Hope they can get it cranked back up tomorrow.


kobe was fine, bynum was ok, fisher stunk


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> kobe was fine, bynum was ok, fisher stunk



Kobe was fine if you only care about offense.

His defense was pathetic tonight.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Player of the game is Ariza.


Unquestionably. Pau did a great job of disturbing Nowitzki with his length too. And Bynum's offensive rebounds in the 3rd were huge in cutting down the Mav's big lead.

Gerald Green was a good gamble for Carlisle and the Mavericks though. He went from halfway out of the league to quality rotation player on a playoff team. No guarantee it continues, but I'm happy for him.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobe was fine if you only care about offense.
> 
> His defense was pathetic tonight.


I agree Kobe wasn't guarding anyone just playing center field and then kept opening upn the lane for slo mo Jkidd. 



The One said:


> kobe was fine, bynum was ok, fisher stunk


Nah Kobe was iffy till late his defense was dreadful.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah i agree, i thought his defense was subpar.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Ariza FTW.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

****ing Ariza!! Sick wit it!! Lamar also had some pretty big buckets as well. Ariza for POTG.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kaas said:


> Kobe taking over. Could we see his first 30 point game of the season tonight?


Kobe had 33 against Denver.

Great win - I love that this team can just take over a game at any given point. This is one hell of a team. Trevor Ariza is becoming one of my favorite players in this league very fast. He's been incredible this season. That block on Stackhouse tonight had me jumping out of my seat.

On to New Orleans...


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Kobe had 33 against Denver.


My mistake.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he's like the robert horry of this team, only he has more athleticism and energy. maybe not as clutch though.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ariza was the POTG. His energy and hustle kept everyone going, even when everyone else was heavy footed and just a little off. Pau had another good outing and he got robbed of POTG last game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> Ariza was the POTG. His energy and hustle kept everyone going, even when everyone else was heavy footed and just a little off. Pau had another good outing and he got robbed of POTG last game.


No he didn't; I put Pau as the POTG against Houston.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Postgame Numbers:

# +13 - rebounding difference favoring the Mavericks, with 3 minutes left in the 3rd quarter. The Lakers have been outrebounding their opponents in their previous games but finished -6 against Dallas.

# 36 - points, for the Minute Men. Coming into tonight's game they had been averaging 46 points per contest. Tonight they were led by Trevor Ariza's 13 points.

# 15 - fast break points for the Dallas Mavericks during the 1st quarter of the game to give them a 9 point lead going into the 2nd quarter.

# 11-0 - run in the start of the 4th quarter to give the Lakers their first lead since early in the 1st quarter. The bench started the run and Kobe Bryant followed with points of his own.

# 9 - the Lakers missed their first 9 shots from beyond the 3 point line. The Lakers finished 2-13 on the night.

# 5 - minutes that the Lakers went on a dry spell in the 1st quarter. It was a rough start offensively for the Lakers.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> No he didn't; I put Pau as the POTG against Houston.


I stand corrected. Good work then!:clap:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This was such a weird game. Lakers were really sloppy with the ball. So many ill advised passes and just lethargic play. Didnt everyone seem slow footed in this game?

Mavs took advantage of us in transition. Part of that is becuase we had so many turnovers around the perimeter. Also the defensive rotations were off all game. Traps came at bad times and the help was slow to come over. It seemed like most of the lakers werent sure were to go and everyone was leaving their man.

Truth be told, I cant believe we won this game with the way they played. No team should out-rebound us especially one with Dampier.

Why is Bynum playing like a ***** on offense. His defense has been great, but why doesnt he try to dunk the ball anymore. Whats with all the jump hooks and soft touch plays? He is always whinning too. He needs to go back to the power moves and dunks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: @ Sasha:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I don't care how rich Sasha is now. He is still a clumsy mother****er.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

lmao Sasha is just one of those guys man.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

<------- My Avatar.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Postgame interview with Kobe on NBA TV:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

there's a reason why sasha gets picked on the most... he's the most goofy guy :lol:
remember gay manhug with pau last year? and when farmar and the other guys being interviewed said he liked hannah montana? :lol:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Love Sasha, he's our best defensive PG.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yesterday on KCAL9, they had a poll asking who has been the best defender so far: Ariza, Bynum or Farmar.

Ariza won the poll, but I thought to myself, "Why the **** is Farmar up there?"


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

He needs to be a better defender than Sasha before he can be considered with the likes of Ariza or Bynum


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Farmar gets a bye on defense because he gets cheap steals and plays an uptempo pace. He still needs to improve his man defense big time.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Ariza has not been our best defender. It's been Bynum at it's not even close. People see steals and blocks and immediately attribute it to being a great defender. AI should've been a multiple DPOY if that were true...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum has been our best defender but Ariza is no slouch either.


----------

